# advice on helper



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

So im sanding and notice my helper left alit of **** behind to be fixed. Almost every room has something to fix some 3 boxes. All he had to do was coat the scews and beads and fix the boxes. I tryed to keep watch but its hard when your trying to run boxes and flush corners on the other side of the building. I pay this guy 15 an hr should I deduct a couple hrs because I told him numerous times to make sure he checks everything and does it right now im left with this bull**** to fix because hes not coming back


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

wow he needs to be trained ...not just the finisher but the hanger as well


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea and I tell him everyday put the misses in with the ens of the knife and he says yes and continues to just leave it heavy on the misses and if the screw shows I yell at him numerous times a day. This guys been doing this for 30 years I feel like hes taking advantage of me becauwe I mentioned it so many times yet he still does this bull****. As for the hanging its a company that needed work so they decided to hang it themselves instead of stay home while it getting hung


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea and I tell him everyday put the misses in with the ens of the knife and he says yes and continues to just leave it heavy on the misses and if the screw shows I yell at him numerous times a day. This guys been doing this for 30 years I feel like hes taking advantage of me becauwe I mentioned it so many times yet he still does this bull****. As for the hanging its a company that needed work so they decided to hang it themselves instead of stay home while it getting hung


thats sucks...its hard to find good help. That is why I work alone


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea me too usually but this job is 500 sheets and they needed it done asap. I should teach my brother in law


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Thats why I only hire hot chicks. At least they're fun to watch as I piss money away.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Pay him in full, then let him go. You can get better help than that.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

maybe this will help you in your decision

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/3-days-5273/#post103905


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

The thing is hes worked for us for years already I dont know if hes just got worse or what but I told him plenty of times to check everything and pointed out plenty of things to fix. Now im going to have to spend 4 hrs checking and fixing all the boxes hes lucky they gave me a couple more days before they paint.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

If he's been finishing for years and he's pulling this sh*t either his head isn't in it anymore or he just has no respect for you. Either way you don't need his kind of headaches. It's too easy to lose work these days. Pay him and boot him.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

How come you guys don't use drywall boxes that the electrician cuts in after the place is taped? You seem to be way ahead of us on a lot of things but hanging sheets around pre-fixed metal boxes seems backwards.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Magic said:


> Thats why I only hire hot chicks. At least they're fun to watch as I piss money away.


Pictures please.:thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

prjwebb said:


> How come you guys don't use drywall boxes that the electrician cuts in after the place is taped? You seem to be way ahead of us on a lot of things but hanging sheets around pre-fixed metal boxes seems backwards.


 Interesting, but cut in boxes are not allowed in fire rated construction here. 2, I see it as taking longer to install the box, so it may save the drywall trade, but only at the added cost to the electrical. Also, it must incur additional patching due to electricians errors.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah but it should add time to the electricians not the drywallers, it's part of their job!
They are usually pretty good with cutting them out so very little patching. Spot lights on ceilings on the other hand they always seem to cut out in the wrong place. 
They usually come in and cut out between hanging and taping so patching can be done during taping, then they drop the boxes in when they second fix.


----------

